# 5 ترانيم بصوت أبونا موسى : انا لك يا يسوع - سلاسل الخطية - متشغلش بالك ( ربنا موجود ) - و راجعك يا يسوع - لما بكون تعبان



## vivianviva (18 أغسطس 2008)

*5 ترانيم بصوت أبونا موسى : انا لك يا يسوع - سلاسل الخطية - متشغلش بالك ( ربنا موجود ) - و راجعك يا يسوع - لما بكون تعبان*

hiiiiiiiii all i am new member here
deh tarneem le abona mosa 
ya rab t3gbko

here is the links

*
انا لك يا يسوع

سلاسل الخطية

متشغلش بالك - ربنا موجود

و راجعك يا يسوع

لما بكون تعبان​*


----------



## vivianviva (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: tarneem for abona mosa*

2wel tarnema 2smaha       ana lak ya yaso3
tane tarnema 2smaha          salasel el khatya
talet tarnema 2smaha       matshaghlesh balak
rabe3 tarnema 2smaha          we rag3lek ya yaso3
khames tarnema 2smaha          lama bakon t3ban


sorry for inconvience


----------



## مارينا عزت (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: 5 ترانيم بصوت أبونا موسى : انا لك يا يسوع - سلاسل الخطية - متشغلش بالك ( ربنا موجود ) - و راجعك يا يسوع - لما بكون تعبان*

لو سمحتوا الراطب الخاص بترنيمة ماتشغلش بالك مش بيشتغل ارجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## مارينا عزت (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: 5 ترانيم بصوت أبونا موسى : انا لك يا يسوع - سلاسل الخطية - متشغلش بالك ( ربنا موجود ) - و راجعك يا يسوع - لما بكون تعبان*

الرابط الخاص بيترنيمة ماتشغلش بالك مش بيشتغل


----------



## مارينا عزت (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: 5 ترانيم بصوت أبونا موسى : انا لك يا يسوع - سلاسل الخطية - متشغلش بالك ( ربنا موجود ) - و راجعك يا يسوع - لما بكون تعبان*

رجاء محبة رابط جديد يكون بيشتغل علشان احمل ترنيمة ماتشغلش بالك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: 5 ترانيم بصوت أبونا موسى : انا لك يا يسوع - سلاسل الخطية - متشغلش بالك ( ربنا موجود ) - و راجعك يا يسوع - لما بكون تعبان*




مارينا عزت قال:


> رجاء محبة رابط جديد يكون بيشتغل علشان احمل ترنيمة ماتشغلش بالك


اتفضلى يا حبيبتى 

http://www.4shared.com/audio/J-Ixz8oa/__online.html

وجارى تعديل روابط الموضوع 
​


----------



## naro_lovely (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: 5 ترانيم بصوت أبونا موسى : انا لك يا يسوع - سلاسل الخطية - متشغلش بالك ( ربنا موجود ) - و راجعك يا يسوع - لما بكون تعبان*

*الروابط كولها مش شغالة بس ميرسى لتعبك​*


----------

